# got sand?



## snownow (Aug 3, 2005)

well if were posting snapshots now.  







took me 20 minutes to wash all the sand our of her mouth  She has not done it again.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

That's gotta feel weird...
I hate even a little bit of sand in my food if I'm eating on the beach.

yuck...


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 3, 2005)

so how does one get all that sand out?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 3, 2005)

Betcha that made great floss.   Holy sandcastles batman.  About a 9.5 on the Yuck scale too.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

just a sweet shot....you know the sand will return again...(later...)  but this too shall pass!!!


----------



## snownow (Aug 3, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> just a sweet shot....you know the sand will return again...(later...) but this too shall pass!!!


 
too true, she's two and has eaten some odd stuff. A 9.5 on the yuck scale for sure. Took about 2 gallons of water and a lot of spitting to get it all out. uke:


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah she will find out later in life that the dentists use the same stuff to clean her teeth


----------



## Midnight Reign (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice one.  Bet she was not a happy child after that.


----------



## jadin (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you implying I'm the only other sand-eater here?!? I used to spoon this stuff in as a kid, and I loved it. The texture, the taste, and the freshness! Mmmhmmm!

Of course, that was dirt, not sand. Dirt is where it's at...


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2005)

...and you WATCHED her do this?!  Then you make a photo?!

I suppose she's gotta learn.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 5, 2005)

I can soooooo remember doing that as a kid... although I had to do it a few times to learn the lesson.

Great shot, more pictures that kids are going to hate when they grow up


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

what a great shot!! love it!


----------



## snownow (Aug 6, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> ...and you WATCHED her do this?! Then you make a photo?!
> 
> I suppose she's gotta learn.


 
She was doing something else that i was taking the photo of, then all of a sudden she pops a hand full of sand in her mouth.... O'well


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 6, 2005)

snownow said:
			
		

> .... O'well




That's MY life's mantra!


----------



## John E. (Aug 13, 2005)

snownow said:
			
		

> too true, she's two and has eaten some odd stuff. A 9.5 on the yuck scale for sure. Took about 2 gallons of water and a lot of spitting to get it all out. uke:



That's hilarious, but on a side note it should provide some high high fibre for her system.


----------

